# I want HONESTY here, Who here has SERIOUSLY comtemplated Mass murder?



## professorjpj (Sep 13, 2014)

Just being honest, and expect the same.. Almost a poll here.. Who has seriously considered it? Maybe you've been pushed your entire life by aholes,, or been rejected by women and unable to get laid(without paying for it), or tired of douchebag yuppies, or just had enough of our greedy materialist texting zombielike shallow American society? Enough to be pushed to your absolute limits, and seriously comtemplated reducing the population of aholes walking around? I Know this is a controversial subject, but I am truly curious to hear everyones perspectives... If you feel like chiming in, and have a strong opinion one way or the other, by all means, WRITE!!


----------



## spectacular (Sep 13, 2014)

well it's been done... a lot. i think most people have thought about killing at least one person.


----------



## professorjpj (Sep 13, 2014)

Hehe, I wasn't referring to merely one.. Just being pushed by ALL of our American society.. Personally, I would not complain if I had the earth to myself(me and the animals of course), but that's just me I suppose...


----------



## creature (Sep 13, 2014)

the real question, my friend, is "what do you believe does not deserve to exist?"

not "what would you indiscriminately wipe out?", because if you wanted to cure the ills of humanity by eliminating members of the species whom don't deserve to exist, the only folks left (& i say this with love & respect, & would rather be the same than whom i am, if it could come to pass), are the folks with Down's Syndrome..

never met one of them who wasn't pretty innocent at their core...

beautifull fucking people..

just being honest...

if you are asking if people have *seriously* considered it, anybody who says "yes" is pretty fucking fucked up, and you need help, if it's going through your brain..
if yer asking about prejudices & filtration of the species (like assholes who blame the poor for being the poor, having their *ability* to exercise their prejudice being removed from existence), then fuck..

that's what fucking politics are about...

people who disagree with you either being wrong, bad or evil, & ultimately curtailed...

democracy, my friend, is war by proxy...

every person gets one imaginary bullet (called a vote) & gets to kill (within the context of the vote) one other individual...

that isn't mass murder, but it *is* a lot of people shooting each other (with imaginary bullets) all at once...

if you are wondering how many people think about pulling a Columbine.. well... hopefully something like that isn't really running through your head...

but.. if you are asking something along the lines of "how many shits are there out there who are abusive of this beautifull thing called "life" & make shit use of it & it would be better placed elsewhere..." 
well.

not only evil fucks would answer "shitloads!!", but a lot of good people, too..

humans cannot be god, sonny...

when they want to be, they get thinking along the lines of the questions you are asking.. 
because..
there is little greater power one human can have over another, than by hurting them..

anyways..

i'm sorry you've been fucked over, etc. etc.. 
& the sad thing is that hard honesty is often the thing that brings its own persecution..

all i can tell you is live with it, & keep loving others..

fight to keep loving..

& fuck the assholes with hidden agendas & fuck the shitheads who play being cool..

no need to say a lot more, although i would agree if the real question you are asking is whether or not we will ever make it into something better...


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 13, 2014)

This fella was repeatedly rejected by women and felt it necessary to kill:

As for me, I don't have anger issues and wouldn't kill unless it was self defense.


----------



## professorjpj (Sep 13, 2014)

Well, honestly, I was born without a conscience.. Never had any hangups or guilt on any bad thing ive done.. Deep down inside(maybe not THAT deep down I suppose), after what I've seen in my 44 years of suffering, I don't believe humankind deserves to be here.. We are all scumbags at heart(you're right, except the down syndrome kids, they ARE innocent), and really deserve to be wiped out with extreme prejudice(myself included probably).. However, I don't think I would(unless maybe I KNEW I only had a month to live, then all bets are off).. Only because there is literally no way to make even a small dent in the population, period!! Someone could kill non-stop, 24 hours a day, every 30 secs, and never make a difference whatsoever in the population... So whats the point? I guess that encapsulates my attitude.. Its quite useless, anything short of nukes, or biological viruses specifically DESIGNED to wipe out humans wont make a difference in the scheme of things, and humans in all their shallowness, materialism, immorality and scum-loving corruption will probably be here for the foreseeable coming millennium, nothing can realistically be done about it..So why put forth a wasted effort?


----------



## spectacular (Sep 13, 2014)

professorjpj said:


> I don't believe humankind deserves to be here.. We are all scumbags at heart(you're right, except the down syndrome kids, they ARE innocent), and really deserve to be wiped out with extreme prejudice(myself included probably)..



yet you somehow possess the ability and right to judge? people who feel that way usually feel like they deserve to be here.


----------



## Dameon (Sep 13, 2014)

So...which agency do you work for, while we're being honest?

Anybody seriously considering mass murder should give serious thought to seeing a mental health professional and getting the help they need.


----------



## professorjpj (Sep 13, 2014)

bizzolizzo said:


> yet you somehow possess the ability and right to judge? people who feel that way usually feel like they deserve to be here.


 Never said I did.. I know I would LIKE to.. My biggest dream is to be high on a hilltop and look down onto a world of fishes! Yes, I DO judge, always have... You know the saying "judge not, lest ye be judged!"? Well, I have my own twist on that, I say "Judge, and be judged".. Im fine with that..


----------



## professorjpj (Sep 13, 2014)

Dameon said:


> So...which agency do you work for, while we're being honest?
> 
> Anybody seriously considering mass murder should give serious thought to seeing a mental health professional and getting the help they need.


 Agency? That's funny.. I haven't worked ANY job in more then 8 years now.. And perpetually living on the streets forever.. So that's bloody unlikely.. I just see the pointlessness of it all, and rage against the fcked up society I happen to be in!!


----------



## daydreamer (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be honest. I think about going "God Bless America" on certain people all the time. Not indiscriminately, not like a Columbine mass murder, but more like one at a time on pedophiles, animal abusers, etc...

Yeah, I know I'm fucked up. Tried therapy, didn't help, sooo...


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Sep 14, 2014)

none of human kind deserves to be here? That's an asinine statement. Just because you have no conscience and don't mind hurting others, whether physically or mentally, doesn't mean every other human is the same. I personally am not a big fan of many people either, but i practice complete respect to any and all unless the circumstance calls for otherwise. I practice complete honesty everyday and do not practice bull shitting. There's fine lines with anything and complete truth is a good one. I think the world could use a restart, as in nature rules again but mass murder? You could kill some of the good ones who respect and help nature and are honest people who think of things besides themselves.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Sep 14, 2014)

And I agree with daydreamer, animal abusers and people who rape children and such, theres no slack for that.
but in the end, who knows anything


----------



## professorjpj (Sep 14, 2014)

Tatanka said:


> none of human kind deserves to be here? That's an asinine statement. Just because you have no conscience and don't mind hurting others, whether physically or mentally, doesn't mean every other human is the same. I personally am not a big fan of many people either, but i practice complete respect to any and all unless the circumstance calls for otherwise. I practice complete honesty everyday and do not practice bull shitting. There's fine lines with anything and complete truth is a good one. I think the world could use a restart, as in nature rules again but mass murder? You could kill some of the good ones who respect and help nature and are honest people who think of things besides themselves.


Hehe, You've got me wrong.. I didn't say I WOULD, I said it would be a complete waste of time to even TRY!! No point.. As much as I despise human beings in general, unless I could get them ALL, there would be no point.... So I try avoiding in person interaction as much as possible... But yes, its time for something BETTER to evolve and take the place of human dominance... Maybe nature will get it right next time!


----------



## treatment (Sep 14, 2014)

Wtf is going on here.


----------



## Dmac (Sep 14, 2014)

if i was suicidal, i would hunt down those i felt responsible. then off myself, or, death by cop.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 14, 2014)

treatment said:


> Wtf is going on here.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## professorjpj (Sep 14, 2014)

dmac66 said:


> if i was suicidal, i would hunt down those i felt responsible. then off myself, or, death by cop.


 Good answer..


----------



## Odin (Sep 14, 2014)

The Professor needs to partake of stropharia cubensis. And listen to/read up on some McKenna.


----------



## Odin (Sep 14, 2014)

daydreamer said:


> I'll be honest. I think about going "God Bless America" on certain people all the time. Not indiscriminately, not like a Columbine mass murder, but more like one at a time on pedophiles, animal abusers, etc...
> 
> Yeah, I know I'm fucked up. Tried therapy, didn't help, sooo...




Is that a reference to the movie?? ... And is your doggy named catfish?


----------



## Odin (Sep 14, 2014)

Dude... no matter how much hate... evil... misery... despair and destruction you may imagine you see.

Imagine that... how much greater... it would be... that... no matter what the circumstances... what the outcome... and even though you may meet a horrible miserable dirt shit end.

You did not become... the hate and dung... of this earth that you perceive.

Also... Boobies save. But that's just me. ::eyepatch::


----------



## drewski (Sep 16, 2014)

Can't change the world whether it's through peace or violence. Can't even change the one block radius around me. That's just the way I see it. 

I think a lot of people are ignorant and brainwashed in this world, but I'm sure a million other people could think the same about me.


----------



## Corinne (Sep 18, 2014)

what the fuck? are you serious?


----------



## Thought Criminal (Sep 18, 2014)

Crossed my mind a few times. Usually just when I'm having a lousy day. Not like I'd ever seriously do it or have even considered it. I'm no murderer. I'm sure everyone thinks about it from time to time when people piss them off.


----------



## NomadicHobo (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow dude. Maybe since you hate everyone-everones not the problem. Perhaps you are?
I know lifes a bitch but mass murder? You should be in an institution. 
...just my opinion.


----------



## enocifer (Sep 19, 2014)

I kill millions of potential lives every time I masturbate.


----------



## briancray (Sep 19, 2014)

Seems like a waste of time. Mass murder normally targets groups of people you don't know affecting families who never did anything to you. Unless you're targeting politicians, CEO's and other people who fucked you over in life then it seems pointless. Even still, I prefer to be friendly to everyone, especially if they are the type willing to go out of their way to fuck me over.


----------



## daydreamer (Sep 22, 2014)

Odin said:


> Is that a reference to the movie?? ... And is your doggy named catfish?


 
Yes, it's a reference. I don't like violent movies, but I closed my eyes at the yucky parts cuz the concept fascinated me.

I had to google a doggy named catfish, lol. My dog's name is Baby and if you look close, you'll see she's wearing pearls. She's not spoiled ONE BIT.


----------



## drewski (Sep 25, 2014)

daydreamer said:


> My dog's name is Baby and if you look close, you'll see she's wearing pearls. She's not spoiled ONE BIT.



That's a whole new level of spoiled right there lol. Nice.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Sep 27, 2014)

I used to get kicks putting black cats down ant holes, time to time.. 

but seriously, there are way too many people. no complaints if someone were to come a- bomb me and everyone in the vicinity. if it means peace of mind for the remaining few then god bless them.


----------



## professorjpj (Oct 1, 2014)

What movie? Im just being brutally honest here... And every day I'm alive, mankind just reinforces my beliefs.. We dont deserve to be here, or in charge!! Maybe the giraffes will evolve next!! But most probably the roaches will instead! they are pretty durable!


----------



## Dameon (Oct 1, 2014)

Okay, I tried to be subtle, but are you guys fucking stupid? You do realize this shit shows up on Google? Are some of you just really desperate to get a visit from a three letter agency? Talking about this shit on a public forum is as smart as walking around with a sign that says "Hi! I'm going to be the next mass murderer and I want someone to arrest me because I'm a sick, sick person!"

Learn some discretion...fuck. Also, learn to realize that each human being is unique and killing them is as stupid as burning a piece of art.


----------



## professorjpj (Oct 1, 2014)

Haha, art? seriously? I equate human beings with roaches, definitely not art.. Although to be fair, I have burned more then my fair share of paintings and books too! Besides, if a public forum isn't "safe", no where is!!


----------



## Dameon (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah, news flash. Nowhere is safe.


----------



## professorjpj (Oct 2, 2014)

True.. and I dont really give a shit either way.. I discuss the things I wish to discuss, regardless of "safety".. So be it..


----------



## kaichulita (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't think you have any right to say whether or not other people deserve something, unless you are the ultimate supreme being-- not that I believe there is one or not. You are human just like everyone else and "deserve" whatever the rest of humanity "deserves". Yes, you can look at this world as fucked up, but there are many good things about it too. Things are not black and white. It's more complicated AND simpler than you think.


----------



## professorjpj (Oct 8, 2014)

Sorry, but ive found NOTHING good about humanity.. Period! However, I find the animal kingdom quite "pure", they certainly deserve a chance to evolve and take the reins of control.. I have no doubt they would do a better job then humankind..


----------



## kaichulita (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, I am sorry for you-- to find nothing good about who you are and what you're a part of is truly a painful way to exist. Unfortunately for you, you are not the only person who lives on this planet and is entitled to opinions. Therefore, just because you think humanity deserves complete termination does not mean that that is what should happen. The world is the way it is for a reasons unknown to humanity and the best you can do to cope with that fact is to be less "fucked up" than the rest of humanity so that you may set an example for others. The fact that you are contemplating mass murder reinforces the notion that humanity is messed up. You, a human being, are fucked up for thinking that billions of lives deserve complete obliteration from this world.


----------



## Stella Lum (Oct 23, 2014)

professorjpj said:


> Just being honest, and expect the same.. Almost a poll here.. Who has seriously considered it? Maybe you've been pushed your entire life by aholes,, or been rejected by women and unable to get laid(without paying for it), or tired of douchebag yuppies, or just had enough of our greedy materialist texting zombielike shallow American society? Enough to be pushed to your absolute limits, and seriously comtemplated reducing the population of aholes walking around? I Know this is a controversial subject, but I am truly curious to hear everyones perspectives... If you feel like chiming in, and have a strong opinion one way or the other, by all means, WRITE!!



I definitely have. I think almost, if not everyone has thought about it.


----------

